# chrome javascript gone



## lockdoc (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

Iin the chrome webbrowser all the javascript functionality has gone. After a while I have looked into the source via chrome and on most pages it looks like this:







I think this is the reason, because of the squares, the javascript breaks. It gives me also javascript errors via the chrone inspect.


```
chrome/EventBindings:168TypeError: Cannot read property '1' of null
connection-min.js:7Uncaught ReferenceError: YAHOO is not defined
vbulletin_menu.js:11Uncaught ReferenceError: vBulletin is not defined
forums.freebsd.org:223Uncaught ReferenceError: vbmenu_register is not defined
forums.freebsd.org:231Uncaught ReferenceError: vbmenu_register is not defined
forums.freebsd.org:234Uncaught ReferenceError: vbmenu_register is not defined
forums.freebsd.org:1273Uncaught ReferenceError: vbphrase is not defined
forums.freebsd.org:1456Uncaught ReferenceError: vBulletin_init is not defined
```

In firefox it works just fine.

So then I tried to recompile.


/usr/ports/www/chromium
/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2
/usr/ports/java/openjdk6
/usr/ports/www/libxul


It did not work, I rebooted, I even recompiled the kernel, but the error is still there.
I don't even know how to search for this on google. I tried so many times, but could not even think of specifying a search term, that gives me any good results.

Please help me on that I have no idea what else I can do.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2011)

lockdoc said:
			
		

> /usr/ports/java/openjdk6


Java and JavaScript have, besides their name, nothing in common. 

JavaScript is processed and run by the JavaScript interpreter that's built into the browser itself.


----------



## lockdoc (May 24, 2011)

@SirDice, yes after doing all the compilation action I also thought about this.

Anyway, I am asking myself how could this error be possible and where do those strange *å£* signs in the source-code (that as far as I think cause the jscript errors) come from?

Where else could I check in order to locate the problem?

*Edit:*
If I copy/paste the code from the chrome source viewer into my editor gedit or leafpad, those *å£* won't be there. Only chrome seems to be affected.


*Edit 2:*
It does not seem to be pure javascript related, as I can run this http://bellard.org/jslinux/ without problems.


----------

